# Leitungszugang bei Shimano XT M785 HR-Bremse veränderbar?



## Silvermoon (20. September 2014)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir eine der Damen hier im LO diesbezüglich weiterhelfen:

Kann man bei der Shimano XT M785 HR-Bremse den Leitungszugang am Bremssattel nach *"hinten"* drehen?  ...evtl. Schraube (die Silberne) leicht lösen und Leitungszugang vorsichtig nach hinten drücken??? 





...bau mir gerade einen Liteville 301 Rahmen auf und lt. Bedienungsanleitung sollte die Leitungsführung an der HR-Bremsaufnahme so aussehen (siehe grüne Leitung):





Nun beschreiben die dort auch, das der abgebildete Leitungsabgang am Bremssattel sich nur auf Bremssättel bezieht, bei denen der Leitungszugang nach "hinten" gedreht werden kann (wie z.b. auf dem Bild bei der abgebildeten Forumla). Bei anderen Bremsenherstellern kann die Leitungsführung abweichen.

Jetzt weiß ich allerdings nicht, ob bei der XT der Leitungszugang verändert also nach hinten gedreht werden kann oder nicht... wollte es jetzt auch nicht auf das Geradewohl hin ausprobieren.
Kann mir da jemand von euch Auskunft geben und helfen? 
Tante Google konnte mir nicht helfen und auch im Bremsen-Forum wurde ich nicht fündig 

Falls es nicht gehen sollte, würde die Bremsleitung außerhalb der Strebe verlaufen müssen und nicht wie abgebildet geschützt innen

Danke und Grüße Silvermoon


----------



## Toolkid (20. September 2014)

Man kann den Leitungsabgang nach hinten drehen, allerdings nicht so weit wie beim dem zitierten T1 Sattel. Der Abgang stößt am Gehäuse an (oberhalb der runden Fläche mit dem Shimanoschriftzug) und blockiert dann evtl die Schraube für die Belagsicherung.
Das sieht dann ziemlich genau so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (20. September 2014)

D.h. Schraube mit Inbus etwas anlösen und leicht nach hinten drücken? Das geht wirklich? Und da "passiert" auch jetzt nichts (Flüssigkeitsaustritt etc)?

So wie das auf deinem Foto abgebildet ist, hatte ich es mir in etwa vorgestellt! Super - danke dir für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Toolkid (20. September 2014)

Mit einer Hand den Abgang drehen und mit der anderen Hand und einem Inbus die Schraube vorsichtig lösen. Nach einer halben Umdrehung der Schraube, sollte der Abgang zu bewegen sein. Wenn nicht vorsichtig weiter aufdrehen. Mehr als eine Umdrehung brauchts IMO nicht.


----------



## Silvermoon (20. September 2014)

Probiere ich gleich aus! Danke!

Ok, dann kann ich den Thread auch gleich wieder schließen  ...dank schneller Hilfe!


----------



## Silvermoon (20. September 2014)

@Toolkid:

...hat funktioniert, Problem ist gelöst und es sieht jetzt exakt so aus wie bei dir auf dem Foto abgebildet - danke nochmals


----------

